# Doe Question (mouthing experts!)



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I had a question for you guys! Here is a photo of my boer doe Bayleigh (first picture from March of this year. She is pregnant in this photo). She's a mostly Boer doe but is not registered. This is a photo that was taken in March of this year of her mouth. Im not too good about estimating age, but I dont *think* that her last set of teeth have come it. Let me know what you guys would estimate her age at. She holds weight well, extremely healthy, and has very healthy pregnancies (minus being selenium and vitamin E deficient occasionally). 
Bayleigh - Last trimester of pregnancy with twins. (below)








Bayleigh - Aug. 2010 (1 year ago)








Mouthed the same day as first photo (below) - March 1, 2011

















Thank You All so much,
Guesses would be much appreciated.

- Julia Wade


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

From the pics...I am assuming there are 6 permanent teeth there ... which would make her 4 years old.... if she has 8 permanent teeth... then she is 5.... :wink: :greengrin: 

Pretty Doe you have there........ :thumb:


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so about 4. That would sound make sense. 

And Why thank you! She's very close to my heart. The judge always remarks on how amazingly feminine she is. Which is true. 

Thank you for your help I truly appreciate it. I'll take another look at her mouth tonight and let you know if there's a 4th set in 

- Julia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome .......glad to of helped...... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------

